# وصل ألان .. حزام كيم كارديشان وميريام فارس



## جنان الخلد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

للباحثات عن الأناقه والتميز
وصل لدينا حزام كيم كارديشان وميريام فارس
كوني مع أخر صيحات الموضه وتميزي بحزام المشاهير الذهبي 
مواصفات الحزام : من الامام قطعه معدنيه ذهبيه 
ومن الخلف حزام جلد أسود مطاطي 
مغلف بعلبه كرتونيه انيقه 
ألسعر 150 ريال
للطلب وألاستفسار ألاتصال على / 0599698866








​


----------



## ام وعد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: وصل ألان .. حزام كيم كارديشان وميريام فارس*

الله يوفقك اختي


----------

